# Message from Selig- Skype support



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've been away from the site focusing on my own recovery for the past while. I am currently working with people via Skype to support and inform them.

My Skype is n.c.a.s.

Regards,

Nicholas


----------



## Mar1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi there! Have you recovered?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Mar1982 said:


> Hi there! Have you recovered?


I've recovered twice and dealt with relapses. I am currently going into recovery now.


----------



## Mar1982 (Feb 14, 2013)

ok, can I add you on Skype to talk about it?


----------



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

Good!!! Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone can add me to Skype to talk!


----------

